# i just found the most terrifying dream town ever.



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

okay well apparently this person hates marshal
THEY HAVE WHOLE ROOMS OF HIS HEAD

they even made a room that looks just like his house

it's so terrifying even the paths are made of marshal 

the dream code is 3700-2069-4814 

beware


----------



## Paint (Aug 21, 2013)

The town is Marshalicious
even the grass smells like freshly-cut marshal


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

Paint said:


> The town is Marshalicious
> even the grass smells like freshly-cut marshal



this

yes


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2013)

THought you were lying..
until I got to that one place.. T,_T 
/scarred for life


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> THought you were lying..
> until I got to that one place.. T,_T
> /scarred for life



this is scarier than any horror village ever


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow that sounds extremely stalker-ish

I'm visiting this tonight :X (I only visit dream villages at night.. otherwise its not creepy ^_^)

But seriously, who thinks of these themes!? maybe I should do a town entirely based off the premise of spontaneous combustion *rolls eyes*

Hehe


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha, I don't think this person hates Marshal.. more like incredibly obsessed with him. She wrote "I love you" in Japanese repeatedly over some of his heads. But omg, the identical room and how her house is illuminated red from the outside... ;


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah I was kidding 

did you see him in the suggestive pose on the bed?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2013)

What kind of animal villager is Marshal?


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

he's a squirrel


----------



## Mao (Aug 21, 2013)

Is it this? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ljXrsXLJMlw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=ljXrsXLJMlw


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Is it this? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ljXrsXLJMlw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=ljXrsXLJMlw



no


----------



## Mao (Aug 21, 2013)

How many Marshal towns are there x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god. I just clicked on the link I put and got a shock. Only click on the link if you want- not my idea of paradise. I didn't even know because I got it off a thread here lol


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

a lot probably


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 21, 2013)

That basement is the scariest part O__O; but then I look in the bedroom, eeek!!


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Aug 21, 2013)

Sheesh, sounds weirdly obsessive of that poor lil squirrel :'( We must rescue him from that town...


----------



## Carissa (Aug 21, 2013)

This is the best thing I've ever saw in my life.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

Carissa said:


> This is the best thing I've ever saw in my life.



i bet you made this

didn't you

e-e


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 21, 2013)

Whoever made this town is definitely obsessed with him. To each their own but this is one creepy house if you ask me.


----------



## Sena (Aug 21, 2013)

My favorite little detail is the telescope placed at the window in the left wing of their house. Pointed directly at Marshal's house.
Haha, it's awesome, this town made me laugh!


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 21, 2013)

i dont get it ;n;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 21, 2013)

Idk if you were being sarcastic or whatever, but it looked to me like a shrine of worship, not hatred.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm definitely visiting this! It looks more like the mayor likes Marshal than hates him though lol


----------



## Saphy (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha, that was hilarious! First town I actually found kinda disturbing, that top floor, lol.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

yep, suggestive marshal poses. xD

and guys, i'm being completely sarcastic about them hating marshal. they obviously worship him


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 21, 2013)

No, not Marshal! D:  Who could ever hate such a little innocent virtual squirrel?
Wait...you mean worship?  Okay, if you're joking, then yay!  I was wondering why anyone would be so harsh to a villager.
Will visit this town soon...I'll be scarred for life.  In either a good or a bad way.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 21, 2013)

The most popular and most expensive villager


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 21, 2013)

1100-0907-3801 
 is also really scary if you haven't already seen it

it's the 'birdcage' village


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha okay, after reading you guys' comments, I'll definitely be visiting soon!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 21, 2013)

Sena said:


> My favorite little detail is the telescope placed at the window in the left wing of their house. Pointed directly at Marshal's house.
> Haha, it's awesome, this town made me laugh!



*this.*

haha, i really like all the effort she put into it, though. creepy or not. 

she must totally like him if she made her town about him. xD


----------



## violetneko (Aug 21, 2013)

Woah, sounds good! I'll visit tonight!


----------



## LemyLekySama (Aug 21, 2013)

I liked this creepy little town!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 21, 2013)

This person took a little crush a little too far... I...I don't even want to know why there was a bed upstairs with his face on it


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

Sena said:


> My favorite little detail is the telescope placed at the window in the left wing of their house. Pointed directly at Marshal's house.
> Haha, it's awesome, this town made me laugh!



Omg, didn't even notice this.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 21, 2013)

Uhh... I just... the bedroom... with all the baby beds and the sexually posed Marshall bedding... and the basement... with the wedding...


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 21, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Uhh... I just... the bedroom... with all the baby beds and the sexually posed Marshall bedding... and the basement... with the wedding...



The right wing of the house... with the picture above the bed... and the tissues...and the hot tub...I can't even XD


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 21, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> The right wing of the house... with the picture above the bed... and the tissues...and the hot tub...I can't even XD



Was definitely the tissues that creeped me out the most xD


----------



## rivulet (Aug 22, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Was definitely the tissues that creeped me out the most xD



were they like crying over marshal not loving her and having twelve kids with him??


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

I died when I layed on that bed and it looked like Marshal was curled up next to me xD sooo creeeeppy but so funny!


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 22, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I died when I layed on that bed and it looked like Marshal was curled up next to me xD sooo creeeeppy but so funny!



*goes back to Marshal land just to try this and screen shot it*


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Gosh, I want to see this, but I don't have a dream suite... D:< And I can't get it until Kiuprika gets Skye from me, which I've been waiting for a long time and am considering just putting Skye up for auction.


----------



## beebs (Aug 22, 2013)

I visited this town, and I'm not entirely sure, but some of the signs on the ground seem to be calling Marshal a homo. . .


----------



## InterestingOtaku (Aug 22, 2013)

;~; Run Marshal... Run...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 22, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Gosh, I want to see this, but I don't have a dream suite... D:< And I can't get it until Kiuprika gets Skye from me, which I've been waiting for a long time and am considering just putting Skye up for auction.



Im having the same problem with Tessa getting Zell from me...


----------



## rivulet (Aug 22, 2013)

beebs said:


> I visited this town, and I'm not entirely sure, but some of the signs on the ground seem to be calling Marshal a homo. . .



omg.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 22, 2013)

That was too creepy x.x


----------



## majnin (Aug 22, 2013)

It seems like a giant creepy shrine but those three pictures where his face melts a bit and then gets scribbled on makes me think otherwise. This is the creepiest dream town, forget Aika. I almost cried when I went into the basement, that's how much I didn't wanna go there.

Damn, it's creepy. Kinda funny at the same time though.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Uuugh. Why do I have to be too poor for a Dream Suite? ;-;


----------



## Boccages (Aug 22, 2013)

I want to see this.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 22, 2013)

i can probably post some screenshots tomorrow c:


----------



## Piptocrossing (Aug 22, 2013)

i am afraid of going, lol- but can anyone tell me what this town is about?


----------



## rivulet (Aug 22, 2013)

Piptocrossing said:


> i am afraid of going, lol- but can anyone tell me what this town is about?



it's about a girl who worships marshal and puts fourty pictures of him in her house and makes all her furniture marshal and draws him in suggestive poses


----------



## Olivitess (Aug 22, 2013)

This town isn't so bad... *finds the suggestive pose picture of Marshal* 

O_O

Scratch that ... the nursery is disturbing.


----------



## mooferz (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm afraid I won't be able to unsee whatever's in that town. After reading suggestively posed Marshal I'm not sure I want to, LOL.


----------



## SuperTabbyChan (Aug 22, 2013)

I just came back from that express elevator to the Marshal-centric netherworld. I've been resetting for Marshal for DAYS and now I suddenly feel the urge to pick someone else...

If I see a similar town with one of my other dreamies I'll remember to avoid it. Because I really don't care to see the Ankha or Merengue worship house o.o


----------



## rivulet (Aug 22, 2013)

SuperTabbyChan said:


> I just came back from that express elevator to the Marshal-centric netherworld. I've been resetting for Marshal for DAYS and now I suddenly feel the urge to pick someone else...
> 
> If I see a similar town with one of my other dreamies I'll remember to avoid it. Because I really don't care to see the Ankha or Merengue worship house o.o


hahaha

i feel bad for marshal ;;

he's safe in my hands c:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Next it's gonna be *gulp* Stitches. Oh God, I can't even imagine.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm curious now even though I'm pretty sure this town would scar me for life... Anyone care to share screenshots or a video? =o 
I don't have the Dream Suite yet...


----------



## Lyla (Aug 22, 2013)

I put up two screenshots on my tumblr if you wanna check them out, including the 'suggestive' posed Marshal. I don't think its very suggestive though.. o.e


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 22, 2013)

rivulet said:


> were they like crying over marshal not loving her and having twelve kids with him??



...............LOL no, don't think that's why the tissues are there...


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 22, 2013)

Lyla said:


> I put up two screenshots on my tumblr if you wanna check them out, including the 'suggestive' posed Marshal. I don't think its very suggestive though.. o.e



Thank you.  The drawing on the left bed is kind of... Ewww. I wouldn't draw a cute, childlike Squirrel like that. Guess I'll pass on this town once I get the Dream Suite. XD


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 22, 2013)

oh my god
everything about this town. just oh god. it's creepy how they even replicated his house and everything, and the telescope faced at Marshal's house.. it's perfect in a morbid way o.o


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 22, 2013)

I found the town mayor's tumblr while browsing the Marshal tag on tumblr. http://mellojun.tumblr.com/

I don't think the house was a joke. ?_?


----------



## rivulet (Aug 22, 2013)

peachsoda said:


> I found the town mayor's tumblr while browsing the Marshal tag on tumblr. http://mellojun.tumblr.com/
> 
> I don't think the house was a joke. ?_?



oh shi-


----------



## mooferz (Aug 22, 2013)

peachsoda said:


> I found the town mayor's tumblr while browsing the Marshal tag on tumblr. http://mellojun.tumblr.com/
> 
> I don't think the house was a joke. ?_?



Well at least they were kind enough to say the town isn't suitable for people under 18...? :T I've never seen this kind of morbid obsession over a character before, lol.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 22, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> ...............LOL no, don't think that's why the tissues are there...



....I'm glad someone else knew was I was thinking OwO (If you don't, ummm... you might not want to...)


----------



## Lin (Aug 22, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> ....I'm glad someone else knew was I was thinking OwO (If you don't, ummm... you might not want to...)



Same, we're lil pervs. xD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 22, 2013)

Lin said:


> Same, we're lil pervs. xD



 Animal Crossing: Warning, from ages 8- to mature players who won't think every box a tissues is suspicious (They could have a cold, right?!?)


----------



## Lin (Aug 22, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Animal Crossing: Warning, from ages 8- to mature players who won't think every box a tissues is suspicious (They could have a cold, right?!?)



Pshh, yeah but the owner of the house seems suspicious to me. ; - ; I'm so scared for the Marshal in her town. xD


----------



## chillv (Aug 22, 2013)

I find this town to be quite creepy. She has a wallpaper and floor with his face all over it and with writing on it. Not to mention that she has his face as a tiling for a town. It's almost as if she worships him.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 22, 2013)

Lin said:


> Pshh, yeah but the owner of the house seems suspicious to me. ; - ; I'm so scared for the Marshal in her town. xD



I'm scared because... he's a VIRTAL SQURIEEL MADE OF PIXELS! D: He can't come out the screen and be her pet (call the cops if this happens...)


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 22, 2013)

http://mellojun.tumblr.com/post/58563099239/real-fur

No comment.


----------



## mooferz (Aug 22, 2013)

I reeeeeally hope that's not real squirrel fur.


----------



## maarowak (Aug 22, 2013)

aw, the mayor of that town is very funny and sweet
i personally love her tumblr~


----------



## Boccages (Aug 29, 2013)

It's freaky. Quite freaky. I have to admit I am disturbed and quite sad for the other villagers that inhabit that town where they sure are not important. And Marshall should be protected from potential harm by the mayor.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow that sure sounds freaky!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 29, 2013)

Sounds very...marshal-ly? xD I think I shall visit...


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Aug 29, 2013)

They actually worship marshal not hate him :^o

they have a tumblr i believe, and always post marshal things like once they drew his face on an orange


----------



## Touko (Aug 29, 2013)

Okay, here's where one Marshal fanatic comes in and goes into the town.

Maybe I should make my town dedicated to Marshal O: First, I must get the real thing hehe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woah wtf is with this town o.o Even I'm not THAT obsessive...maybe
Interesting town lolz.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 29, 2013)

The Tissue thing is just perverted and creepy
just why

- - - Post Merge - - -

I genuinely think this person needs help, sorry but its not normal in the slightest

- - - Post Merge - - -

Look at something they reblogged, this is creepy 






- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG AND THIS WHY





The caption underneath says kiss,kiss,kiss


----------



## Touko (Aug 29, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> The Tissue thing is just perverted and creepy
> just why
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Someone help that person.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 29, 2013)

this is so cute though






i'm tempted to do this to my house


----------



## Boccages (Aug 29, 2013)

Touko said:


> Someone help that person.



+1


----------



## Bones (Aug 29, 2013)

A prime example of the different between a fan, and somebody who should probably get some serious professional help.


----------



## Wallytehcat (Aug 31, 2013)

This reminds me of a dream village I went to that had a shrine dedicated to Bob


----------



## princelio (Aug 31, 2013)

The horror.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 31, 2013)

the creator of the town is http://mellojun.tumblr.com/
unless someone already said this

they love him a lot

i think their love for him is cute though. i dont care much for marshal but its cute seeing their photos. not like they were the first to do it though (the kissing pics)


----------



## Touko (Aug 31, 2013)

I want their path now ._.


----------



## princelio (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah idk I didn't find the town creepy, I thought it was kind of funny hahah. People definitely do flip out over Marshal and although it might not have been meant that way, it came off as almost a parody of the ac fandom's treatment of some characters.

Marshal did recognize me right away though, and he didn't seem very happy to be there, lol.



I did think some of their furniture patterns were kind of cute...



...but I admit I had a little jump to see their back room was a precise duplicate of his default house.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 31, 2013)

This reminds me of Helga's obsession of Arnold in Hey Arnold, just on a much much larger scale... much much much MUCH larger scale.  It's actually funny.


----------



## Mixxi (Aug 31, 2013)

Haha that town was funny! The nursery was bordering on too creepy though O_O


----------



## Purin (Sep 1, 2013)

If I ever get my #1 dreamie Zucker, I will make a dream town like this xD


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 1, 2013)

I bet it's not that scary.


----------



## sock (Sep 2, 2013)

OMG all I can say is...
That girl, she got it SO bad. I didn't find it freaky, just plain weird. I went to Marshals house and he said Welcome to 'the house of Marshal.' I felt like telling him to go next door.


----------



## unravel (Sep 2, 2013)

Kinda creepy, disturbing and funny... After going to mashall town was reading the post (somewhere page 2-5) looool u guys are kinda pervs... XD


----------



## rivulet (Sep 2, 2013)

hide yo marshals


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 2, 2013)

oh mmmm 

Lol i just visited it, best thing ever

- - - Post Merge - - -

how did she get so many of his pictures 0.o?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

That's just disturbingly WRONG.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 2, 2013)

There are a lot of villagers that I like, but not enough to devote an entire town to one. I agree it was creepy, but a different type of creepy than Aika Village.


----------



## sweetfire (Sep 2, 2013)

I need to see how creepy this is o-o


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

It's bordering on "It puts the lotion on it's skin" creepy.


----------



## sweetfire (Sep 2, 2013)

It wasn't scary lol the most disturbing room I say would be the basement. But the town was overall well designed and nice.


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 2, 2013)

this mayor has a major obsession with marshal, kinda too extreme if you ask me. 
the baby room and the wedding aisle? just how are you going to have children with a squirrel o0. 
and their tomb stones? why. 

and why did she have so many aika dolls in her house T___T it scared me! and why was their a hotdog on her other character's head?! .... i feel bad for her other villagers. they're probably creeped out/not loved enough.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 2, 2013)

You guys should know I was exaggerating when I said it was the most creepy thing ever. This town actually made me laugh. xD


----------



## Spontida (Sep 2, 2013)

Once I get Puddle's picture, I'll make something like this.


----------



## Suicune (Sep 2, 2013)

This town was creepy in a funny way, but I thought the creepiest part was the graveyard she had with the heart of roses and Marshal's photo buried in the middle. Did anybody else bother to dig up this photo? That was pretty weird.


----------



## Halation (Sep 2, 2013)

This town was hilarious and creepy. Did anyone else "get" the refrence in the first room with the mayors mannequin,cucumber horse, and rose sofa? LOL! Also, did anyone else dig up the holes next to their gravestones?


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you order pictures via catalog? I am just wondering how she got so many pictures of him o.0


----------



## rivulet (Sep 3, 2013)

Piptocrossing said:


> Can you order pictures via catalog? I am just wondering how she got so many pictures of him o.0



I'm guessing she duplicated them or got multiple pictures of him by repeating April Fool's day


----------



## ekdante (Sep 3, 2013)

This village. I'm lost for words. And I snapped this pic because Marshal thinks everything's cool


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 3, 2013)

The girl is an absolute nutcase  who needs help from her posts on tumblr
All she does is post pictures of her taking a soft toy of marshal everywhere, and posing him next to pizza, and putting like "eating Pizza with Marshal" <3
she genuinely needs help


----------



## ekdante (Sep 3, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> The girl is an absolute nutcase  who needs help from her posts on tumblr
> All she does is post pictures of her taking a soft toy of marshal everywhere, and posing him next to pizza, and putting like "eating Pizza with Marshal" <3
> she genuinely needs help



I've checked her tumblr archives, most of her Marshal pics are okay and nothing unusual, except the 'real fur' one. o_o Not gonna comment much on personal tumblr stuff but that's all I want to say.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 3, 2013)

ekdante said:


> I've checked her tumblr archives, most of her Marshal pics are okay and nothing unusual, except the 'real fur' one. o_o Not gonna comment much on personal tumblr stuff but that's all I want to say.



And now shes just put one up of a figure of Nes thrusting Marshal
and the caption is Marshal ****
O_O
she is disturbed


----------



## CymraegCrusader (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone have a link to this tumblr?


----------



## Bea (Sep 3, 2013)

Hahahaha I love the Marshal nursery.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 3, 2013)

CymraegCrusader said:


> Anyone have a link to this tumblr?



http://mellojun.tumblr.com/


----------



## Halation (Sep 3, 2013)

Just gonna say that this is a thing in Japan. It's not entirely unheard of. Guys will have a Waifu (wife) and girls Husbando (husband). Waifus and Husbandos can range from obscure video game chars (like marshal) to pretty much any anime character you can think of.   They'll go on "dates" buy presents,buy food, ect ect ect with dolls or plushies or pillows of their waifus/husbandos.


----------



## Dozer (Sep 3, 2013)

Halation said:


> Just gonna say that this is a thing in Japan. It's not entirely unheard of. Guys will have a Waifu (wife) and girls Husbando (husband). Waifus and Husbandos can range from obscure video game chars (like marshal) to pretty much any anime character you can think of.   They'll go on "dates" buy presents,buy food, ect ect ect with dolls or plushies or pillows of their waifus/husbandos.



It's still creepy and unhealthy, regardless of how common or uncommon it is.


----------



## Sazie (Sep 3, 2013)

I might check this out later xD


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't wait to show this town to my husband. Marshal lives in his town, and when I tell him about the obsessive fan community surrounding Marshall, he just can't believe it. This will show him what I am talking about.


----------



## CymraegCrusader (Sep 3, 2013)

rivulet said:


> http://mellojun.tumblr.com/



I've seen worse.


----------



## ekdante (Sep 4, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> And now shes just put one up of a figure of Nes thrusting Marshal
> and the caption is Marshal ****
> O_O
> she is disturbed



(ಠ_ಠ) You mean Nes from Earthbound.

(ಠ_ಠ)


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 4, 2013)

ekdante said:


> (ಠ_ಠ) You mean Nes from Earthbound.
> 
> (ಠ_ಠ)



Yup

- - - Post Merge - - -



mewtfan said:


> It's still creepy and unhealthy, regardless of how common or uncommon it is.



This


----------



## ekdante (Sep 4, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Yup



Kids today.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree that her obsession with Marshal is quite disturbing. xD I visited her tumblr and some of her food pictures made me hungry.  Still I think her town is pretty.

What bothers me as well is the shirt that some villagers wear. 


I can't tell what's on the shirt.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 5, 2013)

Sherry said:


> I agree that her obsession with Marshal is quite disturbing. xD I visited her tumblr and some of her food pictures made me hungry.  Still I think her town is pretty.
> 
> What bothers me as well is the shirt that some villagers wear.
> View attachment 12040
> I can't tell what's on the shirt.


This also was weird to me >->


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 5, 2013)

She just posted

"Marshall Let’s make a baby　♡"

so weird


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 5, 2013)

hehehehe, y'all are so mean~


----------



## rivulet (Sep 5, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> hehehehe, y'all are so mean~


 how


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey, if she wants to be in 'love' with a virtual squirrel, be my gest... I mean, she's not hurting anybody, right? (Except maybe Marshal's designer... .-.)


----------



## Sazie (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm kinda creeped out now... ⊙_⊙


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm going to visit it right now but my question is why no one makes any good creepypasta or dream villages about lucky, not that I hate him in fact I LOVE him, but you would think more people would try to use him in subjects like those


----------



## krielle (Jan 28, 2014)

going to visit @_@


----------



## kasane (Jan 28, 2014)

This...seriously gives me a strong impression that the mayor is Gasai's Yuno and that Marshal is Amano Yukiteru...
And for those that have no idea what I mean, Yuno is a YANDERE (a Yandere is someone who stalks their partner and possibly murder anyone who would touch them or even talk to them). 
Poor Marshal.
The mayor is a Yandere...


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is obviously targeted toward people who have dreamies. 'specially those who like Marshall.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

This is scary. Rooms full of Marshal Pics. What did they do, time travel to April 1st a bunch of times? And what's up with all the baby carriages? There's even one in Marshal's own house! Then there's the room that gives me the impression that they want to marry Marshal...


----------



## roboticklish (Jan 29, 2014)

woah it wasn't that bad until i got to the left room in the house omg


----------



## Mary (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## dogman91 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, lol this is the best. I hope one day you can save dream towns to your SD card for preservation's sake (for like 10 years down the road).


----------



## Draegan (Jan 29, 2014)

I had to see!  Most disturbing thing was the shirt all the villagers were wearing.


----------



## momayo (Jan 29, 2014)

The room with all the cribs is just... I won't say anything more, but it's definitely a unique experience. I'll probably visit again in the future, to snap screenshots and pass these along to future, theoretical grandchildren.

on a side note, I got confused as hell why she kept referring to "Jun". only now just realized that that's Marshal's Japanese name derp.


----------



## New Leaf Dad (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow... I dont think I can unsee that house. Definitely stalkerish


----------

